# لكي تكوني أجمل فتاة في العالم



## أميـرة المـنتدي (21 أكتوبر 2012)

لكي تكوني أجمل فتاة في العالم 


لكي تكوني أجمل فتاة في العالم ... إستخدمي هذا المكياج



مكياجلا يوجد له مثيل ؟؟؟

هذا افضل مكياج لكى اختى العزيزه اتمنى ان تكونين من مستخدمين هذا المكياج

أجمل بنات العالم

* حفي شعر حاجبك بخيط أبيض واضح خال من النفاق والرياء. 

* كحلي عينيك بعدم النظر إلى الحرام.

* ضعي على شفتيك روجا" احمر يمنعك من الكذب والغيبه.

* ضعي على وجهككريم أساسمن الإسلام والأحكام الشرعيه.

* مسكري ( ضعي ماسكارا ) رموشك بالدموع عند ذكر الله خوفا من ناره وعذابه.

* اصبغي أظافرك بماء الوضوء الدائم.

* سرحي شعركبالحجاب غير الفاتن. 

* مارسي رياضة العباده بكثرة السجود والركوع حفاظا على رشاقة جسمك. 

* البسي ثوب الحشمه المكسي الطويل المطرز بالأعمال المستحبه.

* حني يدك بالدعاء وارفعيها إلى السماء حتى يستجيب الله لك.

...

بهذه الأخلاق اضمن لك بأن تكوني أجمل فتاةفي العالم. 

تمنياتي لك بحياة سعيده


----------

